# Textstring einkürzen



## Guest (28. Jun 2004)

Für jemanden, der sich mit Java auskennt, sicher kein Problem:
Ich habe in einer Variablen einen Textstring gespeichert, von dem ich eine bestimmte Anzahl von Zeichen am Ende abschneiden u. in einer neuen Variable speichern möchte.
Wie sieht da die Syntax aus?
Dank im Voraus


----------



## bygones (28. Jun 2004)

warum nicht einfach in die API schaun

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/String.html#substring(int,%20int)
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/String.html#substring(int)


----------



## Math55 (28. Jun 2004)

oder so:


```
class StringTest {
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		String alt= "IchBinEinString";
		String neu= alt.substring(0,5);
		System.out.println(neu);
	}
}
```

gruß math55


----------



## Guest (29. Jun 2004)

Vielen Dank

Hat wunderbar geklappt. Vielen Dank für die prompte Hilfe!!
Hab's so gemacht (Javascript in Acrobat-Formular):


```
var p = this.path;
var x = p.substring(0,p.length-19); 
event.value = util.printf(x);
```

Das Feld speiht mir jetzt den Pfad des Formulars aus, ohne den Dateinamen (-19) mit anzuzeigen.


----------



## bygones (29. Jun 2004)

brauchst eigentlich nicht zu danken, wir sprechen hier von *Java*, du aber von *JavaScript* !!!!


----------

